# Magic Items Wishlist - VC



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

So after looking over the first two 8e army books, three things became apparent about magic items. First, for better or worse, the army books do not have the plethora of options they once had. They are down to 8 magic items. Second, these items are all remakes of items existing in the previous books. And third, they are iconic of the army. Many of the more superfluous items are gone, leaving you with the core, the essence, of the army's magic selections.

So, I thought it might be fun to go through and cherry pick those items that we think should make it into the 8e updates. Slight tweaks were made to the magic items in the update, so feel free to make your own edits to the magic items as long as the mechanics remain the same. And if you make edits, don't worry about points costs adjustments. We don't need to be arguing over hypothetical points costs.

We're going to kick things off with the Vampire Counts, since I've had a slight obsession with them recently. Here are my picks.

1. Frost Blade

2. Blood Drinker (Add "If the Vampire has his starting number of wounds, add 1 power/dispel dice to his sides pool in the following Magic Phase)

3. Armor of Night (Change to "Enemies suffer -2 to Hit penalty when shooting at him or any unit he is with").

4. Helm of Command (Remove "if the wearer is not in Combat")

5. The Carstein Ring (Replace "...returned to life with a single wound." with "...retured to life with D3 wounds, up to the maximum on the bearer's profile".)

6. Skull Staff

7. Black Periapt (Replace "...save one of his unused power dice..." to "...save any of his unused power dice...") or (Add "In addition, add D3 power dice to your power pool each friendly magic phase")

8. The Drakenhof Banner


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Honestly, I'd much prefer to see the 'character centric' items just be given to specific special characters... So for example, just give Vlad his damn ring, let Krell have his axe back and such - don't waste our valuable & limited slots with their stuff!!!

As for myself, I'd like to see us keep;
- Blood Drinker
- The Good Book
- Staff of Damnation
- Helm of Commandment
- Cursed Book (go back to the 6" radius which gave -1 to-hit though please!)
- Barrows Banner

Obviously, they'll force the silly Frostblade on us, and it will remain unused 99.9999999% of the time...

But, I'm really hoping they don't take certain key items like the good book & blood drinker!

Cheers!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

experiment 626 said:


> Honestly, I'd much prefer to see the 'character centric' items just be given to specific special characters... So for example, just give Vlad his damn ring, let Krell have his axe back and such - don't waste our valuable & limited slots with their stuff!!!
> 
> As for myself, I'd like to see us keep;
> - Blood Drinker
> ...


I would like to see the Von Carstein ring stay around! Mind you maybe for less points right now its way over priced.......

Also why don't vampires get the ability to turn into animals! I want to move faster in the movement phase so i pull a Von Carstein and turn into a wolf.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

HiveMinder said:


> 1. Frost Blade _overcosted POS as is. Nobody takes anyways_
> 
> 2. Blood Drinker (Add "If the Vampire has his starting number of wounds, add 1 power/dispel dice to his sides pool in the following Magic Phase) _No change necessary since if the vampire is already full it allows you to beef up his unit. Of course, this is wasted if the unit is already at full strength but how often is that?_
> 
> ...


The problem with VC items is that the ones that are good are REALLY good (sword of kings, nightshroud, blood drinker, book of arkhan, staff of damnation, talisman of lycani, gem of blood {now that it reflects the wound's effects!}, crown of the damned {fail a rerollable Ld10 I dare you!}

There are very few items that are even _bad_. The tomb blade, hand of dust, rod of torment, etc all have their places.

Some of the items are overcosted for what you get in them & obviously many of our magical banners are just plain shit.

What we really need is a small retooling of the costs of most of our units & characters, as well as finding some way of bringing in a cool fast option and/or monster. Someone in a different thread suggested werewolves of some kind & I think that could work. Give them minotaur-esque profiles so we can have some real line breakers - or use them as an elite version of dire wolves (dire wolves are just soooo bad!)


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

@clever handle: Thanks for completely ignoring the topic of the thread and going of on a rant about units. Appreciate it.k:


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

really? completgely ignoring the topic & going on a rant about units? I'm pretty sure I gave my own thoughts on several of the existing magical items, commented in general about most others and then wrote a single statement explaining where I think the changes really need to be made.

VC have great, flavourful & functional magical items as it is. Any additions and/or changes they make will really either be random based on the developer's wishes or will correspond to the changes they make to the army lists. What did you expect? "k!k! lulz! 10 different book of hoeth style items each costing 5 points or less! yeah!" (< trying my hardest to channel Jaws but I just can't bring myself to spell that bad...)


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

clever handle said:


> really? completgely ignoring the topic & going on a rant about units? I'm pretty sure I gave my own thoughts on several of the existing magical items, commented in general about most others and then wrote a single statement explaining where I think the changes really need to be made.
> 
> VC have great, flavourful & functional magical items as it is. Any additions and/or changes they make will really either be random based on the developer's wishes or will correspond to the changes they make to the army lists. What did you expect? "k!k! lulz! 10 different book of hoeth style items each costing 5 points or less! yeah!" (< trying my hardest to channel Jaws but I just can't bring myself to spell that bad...)


The main point of the thread was to post what 8 items you thought should make it to future books. You have failed at that, and then you went on to talk about changes that need to be made to units, which don't have any bearing on toic at all.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

if you look closely you'll see I included 8 items in my REALLY good list. All of which baring the Crown of the Damned are in my mind iconic to the VC - replace with Helm of command for my list of what should stay if you're only getting 8 items.


----------

